# Earn respect and trust back ...



## go4it (Jun 7, 2011)

Trying to earn trust and respect back from my wife. Been seperated for almost 2 years. I do love her and i hurt her and has told me that she does not trust me or respect me. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

A little more information would be helpful.


----------



## go4it (Jun 7, 2011)

What kind of info can I share with you


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

How long have you been married? Are there any kids? Were you the one who cheated? Who was the affair partner? Was it an EA, PA or both? Did the A end or is it ongoing? How long did it go on for? Did you run off with your OW or did she choose to separate because of the A? All these questions and more can help people understand whats going on in your situation.


----------

